# vacation+learn+liveaboard



## modul8 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm new to sailing, and I'm tossing around the idea of combining a family vacation somewhere warm with learning to sail on a 3-5 day liveaboard charter.
Anyone tried this?
Where's a good place?


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Modul,

Many crewed charter operators in the Caribbean will probably be able to meet your needs, but charters normally run a full week. Off season you might be able to arrange a shorter charter. You might have better luck by calling charter brokers vs the operators of charter fleets. In the back of most issues of Crusing World and other sailing magazines you'll find ads by charter brokers.

Have fun.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Just about any charterer will gladly teach you about sailing. Ask around. The difference is if you value the ASA courses for getting certified for bareboat chartering. if you go that route, the price will likely go up.


----------



## gypsysailing (Apr 14, 2008)

I liveaboard and charter an Island Packet 38, do partial weeks on occasion and am a patient teacher...not ASA certified or anything, but folks charter with me for the purpose of learning all the time and repeats are frequent.

Feel free to visit my website at gypsysailing dot com , email or call at 340-513-3174. I primarily do two guests at a time on this vessel, but have larger boats available depending on dates. I'm happy to have up to two well behaved kids aboard with parents....kids sleep on the setees in cabin.

Let me know if this sounds like what you are looking for.
Fair Winds,
Capt. Bob


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/learning-sail/49610-san-diego-sailing-academy-classes.html

I'm looking at that place above.

I looked over Captain Bob's site.... and that looks cool too.  But, I'm looking for training, certification and some other stuff as well.


----------



## Yamsailor (Jun 7, 2006)

try www.traceyschool.com Sailing Instruction Keelboats and Catamarans - Tracey School Sailing Instruction out of Sarasota Florida


----------



## gypsysailing (Apr 14, 2008)

Also...Fair winds charters based in St Thomas...ASA certs and all. nice guys


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Charters*

I would suggest any crewed charter, look for the small company or one boat, not the large fleets. Ask a broker, tell him what you want to do. ASA is good but can get expensive for the whole family. Find out if you like it first.


----------

